# Neighbour installed very Large Satellite Dish near my Patio Door, head height



## niki (7 May 2007)

Hello,
I need some advice about the installation height and location of a large satellite disk:

The mid terrace house adjoining mine has been rented out to over-seas visitors who require international satellite TV. They installed the dish themselves this morning - I don't know the exact dimensions - but it is BIG! 

(Other neighbours have international dishes but they are not this size and don't impinge on their neighbours)

The problem for me is while it is at the back of the house, it is so big, it is blocking my view out my kitchen; it is attached to their kitchen wall at head height and is directed across my deck/garden - not theirs!

The distance from the end of the antennae and my deck is less than 2'. The dish itself is at about 5' off the ground - level with my head. It is located about 3' from my kitchen patio door and dominates the patio and garden now.

Two things concern me:

1) the height - I would like it to be higher but don't know if I can require them to do this.  I wouldn't mind higher up the wall out of view. The fact that it is level with my head is a concern; I am very uncomfortable that it could be a health risk being so low down and at body/head height. (Remember it is not their deck and garden it is pointing into but mine). 

Do I have any rights here?

2) Is planning required for these international dishes? It is so big, it now dominates my garden. 
I realise that planning is required for dishes at the front of the house.

Are there any regulations pertaining to these large dishes? Where they should be located, height etc?

Ironically, because of the way the houses are built I see it and have it pointing at me - it doesn't impinge on them at all. 

It is so big, that there is also the matter of it rattling and whistling in the wind. This dish is beneath the bedroom window.

I emphasise that I am a good neighbour, considerate and respectful - not petty and not a crank! I simply need help on any height / location regulations (if they exist) for large satellite dishes. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## extopia (7 May 2007)

First of all, I believe the fact that the neighbours are overseas visitors is irrelevant. Plenty of Irish people have large dishes too.

If the dish is 1m across, or less, I don't think there are any planning issues here that you can take advantage of. Why don't you chat to the landlord though and ask him nicely to get them to move it?

I wouldn't worry about health issues. The tv signals being picked up by the dish are in the air whether there's a dish about to "see" them or not.

(btw I really enjoyed the title of your double post: *"Very Large Satellite installed Dish near Patio Door..."*


----------



## KalEl (7 May 2007)

extopia said:


> First of all, I believe the fact that the neighbours are overseas visitors is irrelevant. Plenty of Irish people have large dishes too.


 
It may actually be relevant...is there not a legal entitlement to receive transmissions in your native tongue or from your own country? An EU type thing...


----------



## jhegarty (7 May 2007)

How big exaclty is it... as said up to 1m is ok without planning...


have they installed a motor... not really much point in a dish that size without one...


----------



## mo3art (7 May 2007)

Actually by looking around my estate you can see which house has a certain nationality living there by the type of satellite dish installed.  Why not ask them if they will raise the height of the dish?  There is also a smaller, more expensive dish that does the job just as well, maybe offer to pay the difference between the 2?


----------



## zag (7 May 2007)

This stuff about being entitled to hear TV in your own language is an urban myth as far as I am aware.  It comes up here every so often and nobody has ever pointed to any concrete details covering the relevant regulations.

It just doesn't add up in so many ways.  I reckon it has as much chance of being true as the euro-banana in Yes, Minister.  Apart from anything else, since most stations now also broadcast over IP (d'internet) the 'requirement' for a dish wouldn't be absolute.

The dish size is simply a function of how near or far you are from the primary focus of the signal from the satellite.  If you want to pick up a signal aimed at the more easterly parts of Europe you will need a large dish and a good receiver.  Similarly, if you are sitting in Denmark and want to pick up a station aimed/beamed primarily at Spain you will either get nothing or else need a huge dish.  From reading some of the satellite magazines, it seems you can pick stuff up with a 60cm dish in the south of England, while an 80cm or larger dish is required for the same signal in Glasgow.

It's a bit hard to picture the layout of the houses, but if their dish is attached to their wall, but overhangs your property then you may be able to require them to move it.  If it doesn't overhang, then there may not be much you can do.

I would establish the size of the dish first since this will have an impact on whether the dish is exempt from a planning perspective or not.

If you can, see if there is another location on their property (end of the garden for example) where the dish could be mounted.  You are more likely to get a positive result if you come up with a solution than just a problem.

z


----------



## KalEl (7 May 2007)

zag said:


> This stuff about being entitled to hear TV in your own language is an urban myth as far as I am aware.


 
It may well be but there clearly is a correlation between dish size and nationality. My advice would be to contact the landlord and make him aware of your concerns. If he doesn't play ball or gives you grief perhaps you could do some detective work and see if his tenants are cash customers and if all is above board?


----------



## Towger (8 May 2007)

Cork Corpo has a good page on the rules : [broken link removed]

The "A maximum fine of €12,697,380 and/or maximum jail term of 2 years." should focus their minds.

Towger


----------



## niki (8 May 2007)

Hi,
it is about 1.5 meters across at least
there is no motor - I appreciate the feedback

and for anyone else reading - I mentioned overseas visitors simply because it is assumed that it needs to be a big dish for international channels - that is the only reason. If I hadn't mentioned this, I would have got feedback directing me to smaller dishes... It was not a xenophobic comment and distracts from my request for advice about the concerns 1) location of such a large dish (at least 1.5m across) and 2) health

I appreciate all the feedback - thanks!


----------



## niki (8 May 2007)

I now have information direct from Fingal Co Council planning dept. which might help others:

"A satellite dish up to 1 metre across and below the top of the roof is exempted development only to the rear or side of the house. Only one dish may be erected on a house. A dish to the front needs permission"

There are also requirements about it being placed just below the roof line.

Placing the planning regulations aside, I will first appeal to my neighbours to re-locate their dish somewhere less obtrusive - they can get the same signal by placing the dish higher up the wall near the roof line. I will take this route and hope they will consider my feelings.

If I am not shown consideration, I will contact the landlord and make my concerns known. I would prefer to keep relations with my neighbours friendly and reasonable. 

But if I have to get officious about it and for anyone else in this situation, it is interesting to know that based on the "size" of the dish I have a case. Whether it is front or back, the fact that the dish is over 1m across means it needs planning permission to install and where it is placed in relation to the roof is also a factor.

Thanks to everyone for their continued feedback, N


----------

